# Los Edificios de PARQUE MIRAFLORES



## Cacique (Sep 8, 2006)

Es una contribuição a el skyline de ciudad! Gostei! :applause:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Sobre los Tudela*

Danny...como que los Tudela con las torres de Parque Miraflores..ni chicha ni limonada... para eso tienes El Jirón adonde puedes abrir un estupendo thread al respecto... Sólo te adelanto,que el pelao Tudela,como tú lo llamas,es exalumno de mi colegio y aunque parezca descabellado (no por lo de "pelao"),tiene razón en reclamar lo que le pertenece... pero eso bien podría detallarse en El Jirón y no acá... 


dannyhighrise said:


> A veces nos olvidamos de nuestros adorables viejitos, tu comentario me ha sensibilizado.
> Comentario suelto: Ojalá ese pelao Tudela:lol: lo deje en paz a su padre.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry Miraflorino. Edito eso. La comparación no era entre los Tudela y esos edificios, quería hacer referencia a lo que dijiste que _no se puede forzar a los abuelos_ (en sus ultimos años) a _quebrar su voluntad_, en este caso, de seguir viviendo en las casas que los albergaron toda una vida y luego no quieran venderlas para una constructora. En analogía diría que al señor Tudela (padre) debería respetársele su deseo como a cualquiera en su edad. Pero como no es un ejemplo completo de tu idea, por eso ofrezco disculpas.
Me imagino que la gente que vive cerca de estos condominios debe sentirse observada y a veces invadida.
Aclarado el asunto.


----------



## metopnpn (May 27, 2008)

Estan caros, algunos diran que comparandolo con los precios de otros paises lationamericanos estan baratos pero, ¿no creen que los depas de chile o colombia o argentina estan sobrevalorados?, pues yo creo que si, es decir, los que dicen eso son justamente los empresarios inmobiliarios que se valen de los medios de ocmunicacion y asi crear la ilusion de que comprar a 1000 el mt2 en Lima es barato y que los compradores estamos haciendo un negocio redondo.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*de hecho prefiero vivir en un chalecito antes que en un depa....*

meterse a un hueco de lujo,aguantar a infinidad de vecinos,a un portero chismoso que se entera vida y milagros de los residentes del edificio y encima pagar expensas carísimas al mes.. no,ni hablar... toda la vida es preferible vivir en una casita,por más chiquitita que sea...pero casita al fin y al cabo.... 


metopnpn said:


> Estan caros, algunos diran que comparandolo con los precios de otros paises lationamericanos estan baratos pero, ¿no creen que los depas de chile o colombia o argentina estan sobrevalorados?, pues yo creo que si, es decir, los que dicen eso son justamente los empresarios inmobiliarios que se valen de los medios de ocmunicacion y asi crear la ilusion de que comprar a 1000 el mt2 en Lima es barato y que los compradores estamos haciendo un negocio redondo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bueno, colaboro con este thread con una foto nueva que tomé ayer:








:cheers:


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Buena  , si solo todos los edificios fueran mas altos, resaltarían mucho más.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ La altura es lo único decente que tienen xD

Gracias por la foto!


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

WOW! Que tal fotazo roberto, es la mejor toma hasta ahora de ambos edificios! Parecen gemelos, pero la segunda torre (derecha) tiene unas ligeras diferencias, ademas de un piso más.

Ojalá que el otro proyecto de Imagina (Concepto Atlantis) que están por construir entre Universitaria y La Mar sea tan bueno o mejor que éste (por cierto, en esa zona ese edificio de 20 pisos rompería esquemas por el tamaño y tendría la mejor vista :tiasd: :lol.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Vista de los departamentos :


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ wOWW excelentes ángulos!! Hay que agradecerle una vez más a Lía por tan acomedido aporte, gracias por revivir éste thread Miraflorino kay:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas foto! Aunque no me gustan esos edificios, quizá si el peine que tiene arriba fuera mas largo podría mejorar...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Maravillosas fotos de la Dra.Naths (Natty)*


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

wow esta paja


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Una vista actual*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bacanes los edificios, nunca había visto el thead.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

me encantan estos edificios de departamento, buena ubicación, me gustan me gustan!!


----------



## babyprincess (Oct 26, 2009)

Juan1912 said:


> Una amiga me dijo indignada que los depas de esos edificios son demasiado pequeños, no me dijo de cuántos m2 eran pero ahora que lo sé, le doy la razón


Depende mucho de la cantidad y tamaño de muebles y otros objetos que pongas dentro del departamento asi como la pintura que uses yo me quiero comprar un depa asi y llevando unos pocos muebles asi que de lo que ahora tengo en mi cuarto solo llevare alla mis libros mis juegos mi computadora y mi ropa xD y me comprare una refri una cocina mi juego de living mis sillas y una cama nueva jajajaja lo demas se lo regalo a mi abuelita no me importa el tamaño solo un lugar donde tenga independencia y lleve a mis amigos a acer reus :cheers: y todo eso a mi nunca me importaron los espacios pequeños la cosa es que sea en una zona tranquila y cerca a los lugares donde me gusta ir :banana::banana:

el metraje en miraflores, barranco, san isidro, san borja y todos esos distritos siempre son caritos pero vale la pena porque estas cerca a las zonas exclusivas


----------



## babyprincess (Oct 26, 2009)

esta es una buena opcion para los estudiantes que ganan buen dinero con sus practicas y que la casa de sus viejos les esta empezando a quedar chica (chica psicologicamente claro xD) es un buen lugar para cualquier joven quien no quisiera vivir cerca a larcomar, el parque kennedy y pagando poco

yo hice mis calculos y supuse que se sacara un credito hipotecario por 20 años y con el 80% financiado en el scotiabank:

saldria un pago mensual algo asi como 321 dolares

es decir solo un poco mas de 900 soles que si ganas a partir de 1800 soles es bastante para que vivas holgadamente y sin problemas (si eres asistente contable de 6to ciclo como yo en un futuro te conviene =P).

imagina es la inmobiliaria mas economica que he encontrado no se si esto se cumpla en este edificio te financian hasta la inicial no se por cuantos meses este edificio


----------



## babyprincess (Oct 26, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> meterse a un hueco de lujo,aguantar a infinidad de vecinos,a un portero chismoso que se entera vida y milagros de los residentes del edificio y encima pagar expensas carísimas al mes.. no,ni hablar... toda la vida es preferible vivir en una casita,por más chiquitita que sea...pero casita al fin y al cabo....


bueno yo me ahorro todas esas cosas porque no hago mucho ruido soy tranquilita un angelito y mis fiestas las hago afuera en las discotecas xD no dentro de mi casa esta bueno para mi que estoy empezando a tener mis primeras propiedades ya despues me comprare otra mas grande =P


----------

